# Doordash is far better than Uber or Lyft



## Ummm5487 (Oct 15, 2020)

It's not even a comparison in my opinion.. I usually start my day off doing doordash deliveries and then gradually move on to Uber and Lyft and really it starting to makes no logical sense when with doordash you can get up to three or four dollars a mile and Uber and Lyft will try to have you running around for 25 cents a mile with no shame.... I get plenty of five Mile trips for $10-$15 with doordash and then Uber will turn around and try to send me 10 miles to pick up someone who's going 5 miles for $4.25 that's 15 mi for $4.25 that's less than 30 cents a mile... They should be ashamed of themselves...
Only downside to doordash is they will blatantly steal your money let's say they add another trip from the restaurant you going to.
the original trip was paying $13 it's very feasible that the trip they adding is paying anywhere between $10 and $13 but the most you're going to get from that add on trip it's like 6 bucks.. to me that's blatantly stealing..
but other than that I can see why some people make a career out of dashing.. there's a lot of truck drivers even owner operators that wish they could get three to five dollars a mile...i Actually know a truck driver that quit driving trucks to door dash


----------



## jaxbeachrides (May 27, 2015)

It just depends on the market. Most uber markets pay nothing, but there's a small handful that pay huge.

DD may pay more per mile sometimes, but alot of offers now are around 50 cents a mile, so the offers can be worse per mile, and more time consuming.

I make less on DD because it not busy 24 hours a day. You only get a couple busy hours a couple times a day.


----------



## Ummm5487 (Oct 15, 2020)

jaxbeachrides said:


> It just depends on the market. Most uber markets pay nothing, but there's a small handful that pay huge.
> 
> DD may pay more per mile sometimes, but alot of offers now are around 50 cents a mile, so the offers can be worse per mile, and more time consuming.
> 
> I make less on DD because it not busy 24 hours a day. You only get a couple busy hours a couple times a day.


It is true that they're only busy breakfast lunch and dinner... They try to offer me little cheap trips but I never take them and I hold out until I get 3 MI for $10 which usually after I cancel one or two 10 miles for $4


----------



## 234267 (6 mo ago)

Ummm5487 said:


> It's not even a comparison in my opinion.. I usually start my day off doing doordash deliveries and then gradually move on to Uber and Lyft and really it starting to makes no logical sense when with doordash you can get up to three or four dollars a mile and Uber and Lyft will try to have you running around for 25 cents a mile with no shame.... I get plenty of five Mile trips for $10-$15 with doordash and then Uber will turn around and try to send me 10 miles to pick up someone who's going 5 miles for $4.25 that's 15 mi for $4.25 that's less than 30 cents a mile... They should be ashamed of themselves...
> Only downside to doordash is they will blatantly steal your money let's say they add another trip from the restaurant you going to.
> the original trip was paying $13 it's very feasible that the trip they adding is paying anywhere between $10 and $13 but the most you're going to get from that add on trip it's like 6 bucks.. to me that's blatantly stealing..
> but other than that I can see why some people make a career out of dashing.. there's a lot of truck drivers even owner operators that wish they could get three to five dollars a mile...i Actually know a truck driver that quit driving trucks to door dash


They must be doing something right.

When I tried to sign up for DD, they told me they had too many drivers here in my region. 

Still...I'm doing pretty well with Uber and Lyft. It makes sense to diversify.


----------



## Ummm5487 (Oct 15, 2020)

TLF said:


> They must be doing something right.
> 
> When I tried to sign up for DD, they told me they had too many drivers here in my region.
> 
> Still...I'm doing pretty well with Uber and Lyft. It makes sense to diversify.


Yeah instead of driving cross state or around the city all day for $100 or 200 bucks you can make that basically without leaving your neighborhood... Climbing steps at apartment buildings get a little tiresome though and it seemed like only the ones on the top level of the apartment buildings are the ones that order food


----------



## Chungyi (Jan 3, 2020)

I agree. Far less driving with Doordash and make more money per hour. No pax breathing on your neck, and no coughing or sneezing at you. No fart smell but plenty of French fry and fried chicken smell. Only downside is it’s not busy all day like you guys mentioned.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

Ummm5487 said:


> doordash you can get up to three or four dollars a mile


Food delivery requires a much higher rate per mile than rideshare in order to be profitable due to the fact that deliveries take much longer to complete than rideshare trips of similar distance.


----------



## Ummm5487 (Oct 15, 2020)

Nats121 said:


> Food delivery requires a much higher rate per mile than rideshare in order to be profitable due to the fact that deliveries take much longer to complete than rideshare trips of similar distance.


Sometimes it takes more time sometimes it don't


----------



## Ted Fink (Mar 19, 2018)

in my market DD is better than Uber Eats, but Uber X is better yet in terms of earnings and less BS. every location is different. do what works for you in your market


----------



## Ummm5487 (Oct 15, 2020)

Ted Fink said:


> in my market DD is better than Uber Eats, but Uber X is better yet in terms of earnings and less BS. every location is different. do what works for you in your market


Another disadvantage of doordash is most of it is City driving and with my car City driving gives me the mpg of a SUV but highway driving I get 30 plus miles to the gallon.. so I guess it's kind of balance itself out because with Uber coming from the airport I'm mostly on the highway


----------



## Ted Fink (Mar 19, 2018)

Ummm5487 said:


> Another disadvantage of doordash is most of it is City driving and with my car City driving gives me the mpg of a SUV but highway driving I get 30 plus miles to the gallon.. so I guess it's kind of balance itself out because with Uber coming from the airport I'm mostly on the highway


Get a hybrid. My honda accord hybrid gets an overall average of 40-42 depending on the weather and how I drive, if I break it down city and highway, typical city is 44-50 and typical highway is between 37-40. This is a 7 year old car with 217,000 miles and the battery has never been replaced. Honda for the win. PS. Toyotas are swell too. Just so the toyota fan boys don't jump me.


----------



## Ummm5487 (Oct 15, 2020)

Ted Fink said:


> Get a hybrid. My honda accord hybrid gets an overall average of 40-42 depending on the weather and how I drive, if I break it down city and highway, typical city is 44-50 and typical highway is between 37-40. This is a 7 year old car with 217,000 miles and the battery has never been replaced. Honda for the win. PS. Toyotas are swell too. Just so the toyota fan boys don't jump me.


I hear ya...I'm a Toyota guy myself


----------



## Ted Fink (Mar 19, 2018)

Ummm5487 said:


> I hear ya...I'm a Toyota guy myself


Just as good and in some aspects better. I would put Toyota and Honda together at the top when it comes to reliability, efficiency, and cost of repairs and maintenance. I think Nissan might be a close second but not sure as in the past they have had issues with their CVT transmissions. Might be better now, idk. Hyundai and Kia are probably a close third. Everything else, IMO, higher repair and operating costs.


----------



## Ummm5487 (Oct 15, 2020)

Ted Fink said:


> Just as good and in some aspects better. I would put Toyota and Honda together at the top when it comes to reliability, efficiency, and cost of repairs and maintenance. I think Nissan might be a close second but not sure as in the past they have had issues with their CVT transmissions. Might be better now, idk. Hyundai and Kia are probably a close third. Everything else, IMO, higher repair and operating costs.


I wish I would have got the hybrid my Toyota Corolla is very good on gas but now I have an Avalon and it's good on the highway but I might as well be driving an SUV when driving it in the city


----------



## ThanksUber (Jul 26, 2017)

Not really sure what to say about this one.

Rideshare pays about $8 to $15 per trip and you can do 3 to 4 trips per hour.

Food delivery pays about $5 to $9 per trip and you can do 2 to 5 trips per hour.

Pay per distance Rideshare $4.17 per mile and Delivery $1.97 per mile.

Average pay per hour Rideshare $28.65 and Delivery $16.11.

Time it take to make $100. Rideshare 3 1/2 hours to 4 hours and Delivery 5 1/2 hours to 6 hours.

This is in Minneapolis Minnesota so the pay sucks. Minimum wage is $15.00 in the city and my local McDonald's starting pay is $23 and Lowes a home improvement store is advertising $25 per hour plus a $2500 sign on bonus.

Sure delivery has more trips but it also has more junky orders that you have to filter out and rideshare is all about being in a location where the customers are. Rideshare can also be hard because your driving when and where no one else wants to drive (Football games and other events). Delivery your wasting miles doing loops.

I think the only advantage to delivery is that I can deliver in my rusted out 800,000 mile Toyota.


----------



## Ummm5487 (Oct 15, 2020)

ThanksUber said:


> Not really sure what to say about this one.
> 
> Rideshare pays about $8 to $15 per trip and you can do 3 to 4 trips per hour.
> 
> ...


$4.17 per mile ridesharing..
I haven't laughed that hard in a while 🤣🤣🤣🤣...I'm sure you meant 41 cents per mile or less


----------



## Chungyi (Jan 3, 2020)

DD also got us $10 a mile many times if we talk about unicorn. Some dashers even got $90 tip from their less than 30 minutes catering order.


Ummm5487 said:


> $4.17 per mile ridesharing..
> I haven't laughed that hard in a while 🤣🤣🤣🤣...I'm sure you meant 41 cents per mile or less


----------



## ThanksUber (Jul 26, 2017)

Ummm5487 said:


> $4.17 per mile ridesharing..
> I haven't laughed that hard in a while 🤣🤣🤣🤣...I'm sure you meant 41 cents per mile or less


Yep... Rideshare is really dependent on the location and the customers. Sitting at the airport or driving downtown and you will do alot of driving for very little pay. It really doesn't bother me doing a 4 mile trip for $20. If you take all the low paying crap you will not make any money. It's just the way it is.


----------



## Mad_Jack_Flint (Nov 19, 2020)

Houston I make more on UberX than Dash but Austin I make more on Dash than X and the same for San Antonio, New Braunfels, San Marcos and College Station…


----------



## Ummm5487 (Oct 15, 2020)

ThanksUber said:


> Yep... Rideshare is really dependent on the location and the customers. Sitting at the airport or driving downtown and you will do alot of driving for very little pay. It really doesn't bother me doing a 4 mile trip for $20. If you take all the low paying crap you will not make any money. It's just the way it is.


Where is it you are getting five bucks a mile🤔


----------



## ThanksUber (Jul 26, 2017)

Ummm5487 said:


> Where is it you are getting five bucks a mile🤔


Minneapolis Minnesota


----------



## Ummm5487 (Oct 15, 2020)

ThanksUber said:


> Minneapolis Minnesota


I'm not calling you a liar but I'm having a hard time believing the words that are coming out of your mouth


----------



## Ummm5487 (Oct 15, 2020)

ThanksUber said:


> Minneapolis Minnesota


----------



## Heisenburger (Sep 19, 2016)

Ummm5487 said:


> doordash you can get up to three or four dollars a mile and Uber and Lyft will try to have you running around for 25 cents a mile


----------



## ThanksUber (Jul 26, 2017)

Ummm5487 said:


> I'm not calling you a liar but I'm having a hard time believing the words that are coming out of your mouth


Yep... Your Google search is correct. If you drive for base pay your going to have problems. Here you have to work the games and events.

If you take trips from the airport to downtown it will pay $8 to $13 and it's not worth it. It could take 30 minutes to an hour for that trip. If you work downtown just plan on losing money.

Work games, events or when there is a foot of snow on the roads. Don't take cheap PAX anywhere. We have busses and public transportation for those people.

2/3 of what you earn are tips. That PAX that wants to go .2 miles is not going to tip you. Find the sweet spot.


----------



## jaxbeachrides (May 27, 2015)

I did this strategy for many years.

What it translates to is about 6 months a year of actually making money. You'll have plenty of slow days that have to be filled in by something other than a total splurge of your previous earnings.

It still boils down to cherrypicking and cancelling bad requests that could easily ruin your day, week, month.


----------

